# wrong, just wrong



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

So we have a new girl at work, she's 21 and very religious. We are co teachers. We got to talking about pets and I mentioned my boys and she was all "Yeah I had two rats. I went on vacation and one got out and chewed a hole in the garment bag holding my wedding dress so I just dumped him in the alley, the other one died a week later." I was speechless. Seriously? SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm sitting here at work wearing a $200 victorian ddress (I'm heading out to a theatre tonight) and an hour ago found holes all in the back of my dress!! Now I know what Peaches was up to when she'd hide in the back of my closet. 
Needless to say, I'm not going home to dump her in the alley (though other ideas have run through my head...arghhh) but this woman is just plain cruel. It's hard to work with these types once you know their way of thinking. 
They're rats, they chew.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

It pisses me off and she said he hadn't actually even damaged the dress.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I feel like when animals do something like that then you should reprimand (if possible) them then move on to correcting the behavior. For example, my puppy chewed up my boot. She knows shes not supposed to do it so I told her "no" and made sure she understood what she did was wrong. Then I went and got her a new chew toy and made her super excited about it and now she doesnt even care about my shoes. Its a dogs (and rats) natural instinct to chew so you need to make sure they have appropiate things to chew on. You cant get mistreat an animal because it followed its natural instinct.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

When I was younger around 10, my younger cousin maybe 5 or 6, colored on our aunties wedding dress with blue marker BEFORE her wedding. He knew better too! He was an awful child. It's okay though! Boys will be boys right?? Pft! *eyes roll out of my head and on to the floor and keeps rolling* I wish they had dumped him in a alley...


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

gotchea said:


> When I was younger around 10, my younger cousin maybe 5 or 6, colored on our aunties wedding dress with blue marker BEFORE her wedding. He knew better too! He was an awful child. It's okay though! Boys will be boys right?? Pft! *eyes roll out of my head and on to the floor and keeps rolling* I wish they had dumped him in a alley...


Man if that had been me I would probably have had a huge meltdown. How did your aunt react?


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

Yesterday (it was today I found the holes in my dress) Peaches also chewed the handle on my chi's stroller and the cord to my oil heater. I moved those and replced the with old rubber sandals (that she had destroyed too) and now she can chew on those to her hearts content. You just have to move stuff around and chew proof their free range room. Strange how my other girls NEVeR chews on anything outside the cage.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

ksaxton said:


> Man if that had been me I would probably have had a huge meltdown. How did your aunt react?


idk what she did but my grandmother and his made said nothing about it. It's just him being a boy.*gag* I think my extended family has ruined me ever wanting a son...


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I've found my girls's nests tonight. They're in all three drawers of my dresser. In these nests are shredded papers, food and clothing, they really love one of my bras :/ But honestly I'm not the even the slightest bit upset. The clothes in that dresser no longer fit, the bra was worn out and hey, it makes them happy. I knew they playing in the dresser, they go under it then climb up the drawers from inside, so anything I didn't want chewed I should have taken out and put in the closet. It's natural for them to make nests and it's getting cold out. I know they're having fun and when they tucker themselves out during free range I know where they are and I know they're warm and comfortable. 
I could NEVER just abandon a pet like that. Talk about a cruel cold hearted ice queen. I feel sorry for her future children. If that's how she acts towards animals just think how she may react to kids.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Man it's a joke in my family, my sweaters and boots and underwear and shirts and skirts all have rat holes in them. I take it as new fashion lol.


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

I agree with Nanashi, my favorite sweaters all have rat holes in them. My fiance ask why I always get them new things and spend hours sewing for them if they are just going the ruin it and chew it all up, my answer "because they look so darn happy while they are doing it".


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I think just about every one of my shirts has at least one hole. I usually find them during lecture and point them out to whatever unfortunate soul might be sitting next to me, laughing about it of course  I probably come off as a raving loon to most people hehe


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I was a little irked when my ratties chewed a hole in one of my limited edition shirts that I will NEVER be able to buy another of. But honestly its not even worth getting mad over because my rats are more important than any material possession I own. So I just wear a tank top under the shirt so you can't tell the hole is there.
I can NOT believe she thinks this is okay or even an appropriate thing to say to someone who actually cares about their pets...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

So, did it chew a hole in "just the garment bag"? If it was just the garment bag, then that's not a big deal. Those are pretty cheap.

If it chewed a hole in the wedding dress.... I could understand if she wanted to "rehome" the rat, but I don't understand why she'd just dump it in an alley. That's a bit of an "over kill" reaction for someone that's suppose to be "very religious"..... 

Sort of makes you wonder if there was more to the story than she was saying.

It could be, her husband did something with the rat/s and she didn't want to speak badly about him.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Don't actually see what religion has to do with this at all. Some religious people are all around loving to everything, others are people specific, others don't think animals have souls, and others think being "givien dominion" over other life means we can do whatever we want opposed to protecting it. And not everyone understands how horrible what she did is, either. Plenty of people think chihuahua puppies have a fighting chance dumped in farm country. Some people think all animals still have those instincts. Many more people are going to have those assumptions about animals seen as wilder, such as rats. So it may of just been setting it free to her. Not excusing it, but what I'm trying to say is animal views vary greatly among people, religious or no, and religion doesn't much get into animals except letting us know the Great Being of whatever religion cares about them, and telling us which we can eat. Well religions except Wicca. That's a bit more animal oriented.


----------

